# [APP][2.1+] Connectivity Manager 3.0.2



## akerskuuug (Feb 29, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*Connectivity Manager*

Connectivity Manager is a Wi-Fi and mobile data management tool.

*Features:*
Monitor your Wi-Fi connection and disable it after a preset time if no network is connected, with a possibility to retry connection periodically.
Schedule your connections; disable Wi-Fi or mobile data automatically during the same time every day. Now you can also set different times for weekdays and weekends, or different times for each day.
Enable or disable Wi-Fi and mobile data for a preset time.
On/Off switches for both connection types are provided on the main screen of the application, for easy access.
_(Mobile data functionality currently only works on devices with Android 2.3 and above, Wi-Fi works for older versions)_

*Changelog: *
*v3.0:*
Added possibility to set different times in scheduler for weekdays and weekends, or different for each day.
Added possibility to disable notifications in scheduler.
Various bug fixes
*Screenshots: *























Enjoy!
Please share issues and any ideas for new functionality here rather than in low score reviews, I want new ideas to make the application better.

*Play Store link:* Connectivity Manager on Google Play Store

_If Play Store says your device is incompatible, use this APK instead: Download_


----------

